# new exhaust just installed



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

arty: sounds awesome


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy crap, dude you must be one happy camper, lets hear that bad boy!
Congratulations :cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya i will get a video once it gets warmer out.:cheers

but there is a question i have for those who did headers? there were 2 like braces on each side of the manifolds . they looked like heat shields so i left them off because i couldn't get them back in there once i got the LT headers on.

jw if there important or not?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice setup. :cheers


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice exhaust and are those SLP headers?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

yup every thing is slp , she is loud and i love it!:willy:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice! Quick question: are those the ones that come with the cats and if they are, did you have to buy mid pipes aside from that or no? I'm asking cause I'm looking into buying the same ones and several sites have them with cats but am not sure I still have to buy mid pipes as well


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow those are nice


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i got the kit from lmp and yes it came with the mid pipes, the cats, the headers, oxygen sensor extensions, and all clams for like 1300


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> i got the kit from lmp and yes it came with the mid pipes, the cats, the headers, oxygen sensor extensions, and all clams for like 1300


Nice!! :willy: and very good to know cause I wasn't sure if this set came with the mid pipes or not. Thanks a lot


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*BAD AS** for sure Kyle. Some of the meanest LT's & exhaust you can get IMO... Looks killer too...:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> ya i will get a video once it gets warmer out.:cheers
> 
> but there is a question i have for those who did headers? there were 2 like braces on each side of the manifolds . they looked like heat shields so i left them off because i couldn't get them back in there once i got the LT headers on.
> 
> jw if there important or not?


Nope, only work with OEM manifolds...
There may be some folks in Smog Country that need your stock set-up when smog time rolls around. Might be able to get some coin if you feel like it...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i kept every thing from my old exhaust. Figure if i sell it some day witch i dont i will give it away with it. but ya its loud and i love it!:willy::cheers


----------

